# Star Wars: Episode VII - J.J. Abrams übernimmt nun doch die Regie



## Matthias Dammes (25. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode VII - J.J. Abrams übernimmt nun doch die Regie* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode VII - J.J. Abrams übernimmt nun doch die Regie


----------



## Angeldust (25. Januar 2013)

Hätte ja nicht mehr gedacht dass sie noch einen guten und erfahrenen Mann bekommen 

Freut mich, einer der besten Sci-Fi-Regisseure die wir im Moment haben. (wenn nicht sogar der beste)


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Januar 2013)

Mag sein, dass er was drauf hat ... in meinen Augen hat er aber Star Trek bereits zu Grabe getragen (ich fand den Reboot furchtbar, was aber definitiv nicht allein Abrams Schuld ist). Gefällt mir nicht ... gefällt mir gar nicht. Aber mal abwarten, was draus wird. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass sich das ganze optisch und atmosphärisch wieder ein wenig mehr an der alten Trilogie orientiert ... also ohne Sternzerstörer im I-Pod Design und auch ohne Brauerei im Rumpf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Januar 2013)

Noch ist es nicht 100% bestätigt, also noch abwrten.
Mir wäre es persönlich aber wichtig, dass er weiterhin STAR TREK betreut, denn dieses Franchise hat er wunderbar verjüngt. Und nach den Trailer zu urteilen wird der kommende STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS das diesjährige Sahnestück unter den Sci-Fi-Filmen werden, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Turalyon (25. Januar 2013)

Bin ja mal gespannt, welche Zeitlinie sie zur Verfilmung wählen. Gemessen am Alter der ursprünglichen Schauspieler der Episoden 4-6 könnte man sich die New Jedi Order Reihe vorstellen. Wobei George Lucas ja immer gegen eine Verfilmung von Extended Universe Büchern war...


----------



## Zooler (25. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte Ridley Scott gut gefunden. Er hat mit Alien Maßstäbe gesetzt und ich fand persönlich auch dar Prequel vor kurzem sehr spannend.


----------



## Angeldust (25. Januar 2013)

Zooler schrieb:


> Ich hätte Ridley Scott gut gefunden. Er hat mit Alien Maßstäbe gesetzt und ich fand persönlich auch dar Prequel vor kurzem sehr spannend.


 
Du meinst das mit Logiklöchern angestaute Prometheus?^^ Der Film war echt nur ohne Nutzung des Hirns ertragbar. Ergo ins Kino lümmeln, Hirn aus und Effekte glotzen^^

Der Film war super gemacht aber das Drehbuch war wirklich schwach.

P.s. das soll nicht gegen dich gerichtet sein, ich gönne jedem seinen Spaß im Kino 

P.p.s. Ich weiß immer noch nicht warum diese Aliendödel am Anfang von Promethus Suizid begangen hat O_O


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Januar 2013)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Du meinst das mit Logiklöchern angestaute Prometheus?^^ Der Film war echt nur ohne Nutzung des Hirns ertragbar. Ergo ins Kino lümmeln, Hirn aus und Effekte glotzen^^
> 
> Der Film war super gemacht aber das Drehbuch war wirklich schwach.


 Stimme da überein. Vor allem dieses schwachsinnige Verhalten der Crew, insbesondere mit dieser "Alien-Cobra" war so ... 


Angeldust schrieb:


> P.p.s. Ich weiß immer noch nicht warum diese Aliendödel am Anfang von Promethus Suizid begangen hat O_O


 Das war so ziemlich der einzige Moment, der im Film wirklich Sinn gemacht hat:
Das Ding hat seine DNA der irdischen Ursuppe übergeben, aus der dann alles Leben auf der Erde entstanden ist.


----------



## Fireball8 (25. Januar 2013)

Weiß nicht, was ich davon halten soll, seine Filme mögen gut sein, ja, aber ich habe irgendwie Angst, dass es ZU actionreich wird. 
Man wird's sehen..


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Januar 2013)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, was ich davon halten soll, seine Filme mögen gut sein, ja, aber ich habe irgendwie Angst, dass es ZU actionreich wird.
> Man wird's sehen..


 STAR WARS und ZU actionreich ???
Hast du die alten Filme überhaupt mal gesehen ?! 

Die Filme sind doch gerade dafür bekannt.


----------



## Angeldust (25. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das war so ziemlich der einzige Moment, der im Film wirklich Sinn gemacht hat:
> Das Ding hat seine DNA der irdischen Ursuppe übergeben, aus der dann alles Leben auf der Erde entstanden ist.


 
Das ding hat sich doch im gleichen Moment in die schwarze Suppe verwandelt die nachher "böse" war. Also Unfall?

Ich war mir nicht mal sicher, dass das die Erde sein sollte...


----------



## Enisra (25. Januar 2013)

naja, im Gegensatz zu Star Trek waren die Star Wars Sachen doch schon immer actionreicher
Und auch wenn manche die seit TOS kein Star Trek mehr geschaut haben es anders sehen wollen, er hat auch Star Trek mal aus der Sackgasse von TNG rausgeführt in die die sich reingewurschtelt haben und nach dem Absturz der Enterprise


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Januar 2013)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Das ding hat sich doch im gleichen Moment in die schwarze Suppe verwandelt die nachher "böse" war. Also Unfall?
> 
> Ich war mir nicht mal sicher, dass das die Erde sein sollte...


 Zumindest so hab ich es gedeutet. Aber der Film krankt ja ohnehin an unbeantworteten Fragen, bzw. sieht keine Notwenigkeit darin, gewisse Sachverhalte zu erklären, weil Scott uns ja mit der Fortsetzung hinhalten will.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, im Gegensatz zu Star Trek waren die Star Wars Sachen doch schon immer actionreicher
> Und auch wenn manche die seit TOS kein Star Trek mehr geschaut haben es anders sehen wollen, er hat auch Star Trek mal aus der Sackgasse von TNG rausgeführt in die die sich reingewurschtelt haben und nach dem Absturz der Enterprise


 Zumal STAR TREK und Action ja kein Widerspruch sein muss. Siehe Teil 2, 8, und eben 11.
Gut inszenierte Action und eine Portion Humor macht doch noch lange keinen schlechten Trek-Film.


----------



## Enisra (25. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zumal STAR TREK und Action ja kein Widerspruch sein muss. Siehe Teil 2, 8, und eben 11.
> Gut inszenierte Action und eine Portion Humor macht doch noch lange keinen schlechten Trek-Film.


 
ich sag ja auch nicht das Star Trek komplett so ausschaut wie Star Trek - The Slowmotion Picture, aber so im direkten Vergleich hat Star Wars halt immer noch so 2-3 Schippen drauf gelegt

Auch darf man irgendwo nicht vergessen, weswegen man wirklich teilweise meint das manche seit TOS unterm Stein gelebt haben, immer auch so ein Spiegel ihrer Zeit und ihres Budgets gewesen sind und wenn man sich mal den Kampf gegen den Gorn so anschaut


----------



## Exar-K (25. Januar 2013)

So ganz zufrieden bin ich zwar nicht, da mir über ein Dutzend anderer Regisseure lieber gewesen wären, aber es hätte auch schlimmer kommen können.

Mal abwarten was daraus wird. Hoffentlich macht er aus Episode 7 keine zweistündige Lens Flare Show.


----------



## Gast20180705 (25. Januar 2013)

ich bin eher gespannt, was für einen Stoff aus dem SW-Universum sie verfilmen wollen (unabhängig vom Regisseur)

Disney und Co könnten, da verdammt viele Pluspunkte sammeln, wenn sie einfach die Thrawn-Trilogie nehmen und so nah wie möglich umsetzen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich sag ja auch nicht das Star Trek komplett so ausschaut wie Star Trek - The Slowmotion Picture, aber so im direkten Vergleich hat Star Wars halt immer noch so 2-3 Schippen drauf gelegt


 Korrekt. Und mal ehrlich: Wenn jeder ST-Film eine ähnliche (zugegeben schön fotografierte) Schlaftablette wie der Erstling geworden wäre, hätte ich mir die Kinoreihe gar nicht gegeben.
Und STAR WARS war ja schon seit seinen Anfängen SFX- und Action-Klotzerei, die aber dort auch gut passte. Die Kaspereien in Episode 1 dagegen... Naja, humortechnisch hatte wiederum STAR TREK allgemein besseres zu bieten.


Enisra schrieb:


> Auch darf man irgendwo nicht vergessen, weswegen man wirklich teilweise meint das manche seit TOS unterm Stein gelebt haben, immer auch so ein Spiegel ihrer Zeit und ihres Budgets gewesen sind und wenn man sich mal den Kampf gegen den Gorn so anschaut


 Jepp. Epic Battle. ^^

Wobei noch nichtmal dort das Budget eine problematische Rolle gespielt hat, zu Serien-Zeiten (TOS bis zu TNG) gab es selten vernünftige Action-Choreografie. Alles wirkte so arg improvisiert, und das sah man zum Teil auch.
Naja, u.a. hat ja das gewisse alte Trash-Image verursacht, gell ?


----------



## BitByter (25. Januar 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> ich bin eher gespannt, was für einen Stoff aus dem SW-Universum sie verfilmen wollen (unabhängig vom Regisseur)
> 
> Disney und Co könnten, da verdammt viele Pluspunkte sammeln, wenn sie einfach die Thrawn-Trilogie nehmen und so nah wie möglich umsetzen.


 so weit ich das gehört habe wollen sie keinen bekannten stoff verfilmen, sondern neues schaffen...


----------



## Fireball8 (25. Januar 2013)

Ich meine nur irgendwie....keine Ahnung, vlt kommt es für mich weniger actionreich rüber, als z.B. in anderen Filmen, kann das ja auch nicht erklären, nur irgendwie ist es für mich halt so  Und ja, ich habe sie alle geguckt und trotz meines sicherlich geringeren Alters als so manch anderer hier, finde ich die Alten immernoch besser als die Neueren  
Es soll halt nicht so ein stumpfer 08/15 Action-sci-Fi-Streifen sein, habe mich vlt falsch ausgedrückt 
Kommt mir mittlerweile nämlich wirklich so vor, als würden (fast) nur noch stumpfe Actionorgien erscheinen, das wird mir alles zu eintönig, ist ja schon fast so wie mit CoD. Ich mag mich irren, kommt mir aber so vor. Wobei man ja sagen muss, dass auch echte Sahneschnitten mit 'ner richtig guten handlung und Story dabei waren/sind


----------



## Briareos (25. Januar 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass er was drauf hat ... in meinen Augen hat er aber Star Trek bereits zu Grabe getragen (ich fand den Reboot furchtbar, was aber definitiv nicht allein Abrams Schuld ist).


Auch wenn wir beide mit dieser Meinung scheinbar allein da stehen, seh ich das ähnlich. Ich hab nichts gegen den letzten Star Trek, als Action-SciFi war er sogar richtig gut. (Und seien wir mal ehrlich: Nach Nemesis konnte es nur besser werden.^^) Aber: Es ist nun mal in meinen Augen, kein Star Trek. Und wenn schon Reboot, dann aber richtig und wenigstens halbwegs konsistent in das bestehende Universum integrieren. Alles einfach mit "alternativer Zeitlinie" zu erklären ist ziemlich schwach. Warum man sich nicht einfach die Mühe gemacht hat und die "reale" Jugend von Kirk, Spock & Co erzählt hat, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Januar 2013)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Ich meine nur irgendwie....keine Ahnung, vlt kommt es für mich weniger actionreich rüber, als z.B. in anderen Filmen, kann das ja auch nicht erklären, nur irgendwie ist es für mich halt so  Und ja, ich habe sie alle geguckt und trotz meines sicherlich geringeren Alters als so manch anderer hier, *finde ich die Alten immernoch besser als die Neueren*


Womit du nicht allein stehst. Großflächig sagen Anhänger des Franchises und Otto-Normal-Seher (bin kein SW-Fan, aber bekennender Trekker) das Gleiche. Aber klar, die Action vor 30 Jahren ist nicht mit der von heute zu vergleichen.
Das Bild des Kinos verändert sich mit jedem Jahrzehnt immer etwas mehr. Und heute erwartet man eben etwas pompösere Action, und das ist ja im Jahre 2013 doch kein Verbrechen.


Fireball8 schrieb:


> Es soll halt nicht so ein stumpfer 08/15 Action-sci-Fi-Streifen sein, habe mich vlt falsch ausgedrückt


 So lange sie keinen Klon von Episode 1 machen, kann es kaum so schlimm kommen. ^^


----------



## Angeldust (25. Januar 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir beide mit dieser Meinung scheinbar allein da stehen, seh ich das ähnlich. Ich hab nichts gegen den letzten Star Trek, als Action-SciFi war er sogar richtig gut. (Und seien wir mal ehrlich: Nach Nemesis konnte es nur besser werden.^^) Aber: Es ist nun mal in meinen Augen, kein Star Trek. Und wenn schon Reboot, dann aber richtig und wenigstens halbwegs konsistent in das bestehende Universum integrieren. Alles einfach mit "alternativer Zeitlinie" zu erklären ist ziemlich schwach. Warum man sich nicht einfach die Mühe gemacht hat und die "reale" Jugend von Kirk, Spock & Co erzählt hat, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen.


 
Weil ihr aussterbende Trekkis seid und die Jugend mit der neuen Schiene mehr anfangen kann 

Ich auch btw, obwohl ich 30 bin. Konnte nie wirklich etwas mit ST anfangen und fand den ersten Film super.

Bzgl SW:

Solang es keine Enten gibt in dem 7ten Teil bin ich ein glücklicher kleiner SW-jünger.


----------



## Lukecheater (25. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So lange sie keinen Klon von Episode 1 machen, kann es kaum so schlimm kommen. ^^


 
Sagen wir es mal so: Solange nicht die schlechten Dinge aus Episode 1 kopiert werden  Zumindest mal die Auseinandersetzung zwischen Darth Maul und Obi Wan/Qui Gon Jin war gut gemacht.

Naja ich finde wie die Meisten die alte Trilogie besser und Nein das ist kein Generationen Ding (bin ja auch erst zarte 21  ) , das liegt einfach daran, dass die alte Trilogie besser ist, omg diese Logik . 
So lange Hayden Christensen keine Rolle bekommt bin ich zufrieden! Aber ich denke man darf auch nicht mit den Ansprüchen daherkommen, dass die neue Trilogie so werden soll wie die allte Trilogie. Die alte Trilogie ist halt in einer anderen Zeit entstanden und heute würde man so einen Film nicht mehr so machen.


----------



## Enisra (25. Januar 2013)

och, das Ding an der alten Trilogie ist auch, das die durchgehend besser ist 
Auch wenn Ep.1 und 2 keine Totalausfälle sind und immerhin gute Szenen hat, z.B. ist das Podrennen immer noch super, Ep.3 ist doch noch der Beste

Wobei ich ja nur hoffe, das da einer endlich ne gute Liebesgeschichte schreibt, etwas was George überhaupt nicht hinbekommen hat


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wobei ich ja nur hoffe, das da einer endlich ne gute Liebesgeschichte schreibt, etwas was George überhaupt nicht hinbekommen hat


 Ebenso wenig gute Dialoge. Ich bekomme heut noch Krampfadern von einem Satz in Episode 3, als Anakin und Count Doku sich zu Beginn auf den Kampf vorbereiten.
Ani:"Meine Kräfte haben sich seit unserem letzen Treffen verdoppelt..."

Krass schlecht, dieser Satz so hat so gar nichts...


----------

